# Looking for a Table Saw



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello all, I'm looking to buy a table saw in the next year to start a few projects. Small projects that is.. I would like to try building an entertainment tv stand. This would be my first attempt at any sort of furniture.

I've been looking in the 300 to 400 dollar range. I do like the Bosch 4100-09, but for 570, that might be out of my budget.

I don't know if not having the option for dados is a big deal or not. Please share your thoughts on that.


I've read a bunch of reviews and just get more confused on what I would like to buy.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Have you looked at the Ryobi table saw? It's in your price range....and does a very good job.

I would also suggest looking at CL. Quite often you will find a good table saw that someone is selling because they either just don't use it or they are upgrading.

For the most part, table saws don't really wear out...it's the blade that does. For me, I don't blink spending $50 or more for a blade.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

I haven't really looked into the Ryobi line much. I did check out the reviews on amazon and didn't see many good reviews. 

I haven't checked CL yet, I like buying stuff with warranties. If not new, then I'd go refurbished.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

You got my curiosity up so I looked at some of those reviews. Unless you saw some I didn't, except for one or two plants, they were all positive.

They Ryobi's are very good value.

Don't expect to buy a Kia and get BMW performance.

As someone who started out in your same shoes....I think the Ryobi is a good choice.

Instead of spending a lot of money on a wazu table saw, you should also be looking at a good compound sliding miter saw.

And while your at it....router...and don't forget you biscuit cutter and Kregg jig.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I haven't used my biscuit joiner since I got my pocket hole kit, not even once.LOL


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> I haven't used my biscuit joiner since I got my pocket hole kit, not even once.LOL


If your doing face frames.....yea...that would be about right.....

I still use it for joining planks...you know....make a wide plank out of several narrow planks...

It's also my preferred method to attach plywood or Melamine to a face frame.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

With table saws--bigger is safer---a large table provides more stable handling of the wood---

If you are looking for a portable---remember that they are inherently more dangerous than a full size saw---

I have a huge saw in the shop and a portable on the truck---so I know the difference---be safe---All the portable saws mentioned work just fine--that Ryobi has some nice features for the price---My choice was the Dewalt---Been a great portable.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

When I sell my Unisaw I want to buy a Dewalt, if they are still made the same way they were 10 years ago. I really did like that saw for a small saw.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

This is all I use any more.
http://www.homedepot.com/s/ryobi+table+saw?NCNI-5
Unless you plan on building cabinets full time it works fine.
Rips though even oak stair treads with the supplied blade with no trouble or burning.
Easy to move around, store, operate.
I like the easy to use table extensions in both directions. 
Is it the best saw, no is it one that will work for any DIY weekender, yes. And at 1/2 the price/


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

is having a table saw that accepts dado blades really necessary?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I had two brand new Freud band set and ended up selling them.
Unless you plan of building a lot of shelving units you may not have any use for it.
I just use my straight router bit or my Craig Tool.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

My Ryobi table saw has a side top with the router attachment....I leave one of my routers attached to it full time....so I can use the rip fence for either cutting wood....or routing wood.

I agree with Joe....not worth the trouble to use a Dado....unless you like swapping blades all the time....router is not as fast....but...it works fine.

And talking about speed....you actually save time if your not having to do machine setup's all the time. I have 5 drills, 3 routers....5 sanders....drill press....band saw...etc.

When I'm doing face frames, I'll typically have 2 drills set up...one with the Kreg drill bit...the other with the square screw bit.....I rip the face frame wood on the table saw in one go...cut to length using the radial arm saw....then drills for the pocket screws.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Dado blades are for cabinet and case work---You need to move up to a big saw to make practical use of them--

A smaller saw is only good for ripping---the table is way to small to safely cross cut.

That being said--you can build some fine things with the smaller saws---but like others have said,you also need a router---but hey,that's a handy tool,too. 

Buy your self a table saw---and ask for a router for Christmas---Santa will understand.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

42 years in the business and I used a dado maybe 4 times. Not much call for fixed shelves now days, most folks want adjustable shelves. I guess the thing I hated most about a dado was the tear out when the blades were coming out of the wood, it just turned me against them. Now days I use a hand plane a really good friend gave me.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I think the main thing is what you are planning to use the saw for. I agree a dado is not a deal breaker unless your projects will need you to use one. The only Roybi I have used was on a job site and it was used not very gently but it was light, almost to light gave it a flimsy feel, this was the bench top model no stand. If your projects are going to be using a lot of 2x materials and a lot of cross cutting, or the need to rip sheet goods, plywood, MDF, then I would not go smaller than a good contractor model.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

for those who use the ryobi...do you feel like it is a little small? I haven't gone to check it out at home depot, but just comparing it online it looks like the work space on top is small.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

Another Question....how about the blade speed. I see the ryobi is 5000 rpm, I've was looking at a different model and that was around 3800 rpm. would the 1200 difference be a noticeable different?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Check the amps of the saw and see how strong it is, I hate a saw that bogs down when cutting, not only will it ruin your saw it is dangerous.

I just checked out the Ryobi saw pros and cons, here is the link.
http://www.epinions.com/reviews/Ryobi_10_Table_Saw_BT3100?sb=1


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

You can easily overbuy. I have a cabinet saw that I gave over $1000 for and seldom use it. It's just easier to carry a portable with me and do the cuts on the job. The big one came in handy when I was making furniture, but there's no money in that anymore.


----------

